# Help me set up a John Deere 5093



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Guys,
A friend of mine is buying a New 5093 and wants to set it up for snow.
It will have R-1 tires, 300lbs of wheel weights on each side and 2000lbs of weight on the 3pt.
I was thinking a 10ft pusher or 10ft kage on the front. What kind of "hitch" does he need to run a pusher on this machine? Do you think it will handle a 10ft box ok?
From what I can find with the weights it will be close to 10k lbs
thank you, 
Robert


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't know what your budget is but I just got back for a trade show, I would look into a Horst snow wing. Their parrall lift system is awesome. Just food for thought. Btw nice tractor, I have 2, 5101 coming into the fleet this year I bought 1& so did one of my subs, ours won't be setup with blades though


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

RLM;1311471 said:


> Don't know what your budget is but I just got back for a trade show, I would look into a Horst snow wing. Their parrall lift system is awesome. Just food for thought. Btw nice tractor, I have 2, 5101 coming into the fleet this year I bought 1& so did one of my subs, ours won't be setup with blades though


I agree a 9-13 Snowing will make a Kage look silly.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys,
If it was my machine I would put a 9-13 Snowing on it for sure. But this is his first year doing snow and there is no way I will talk him into dumping that kind of money right away lol.
Would it be possible to put a pro tech on it?? What would i need for a hitch/mount?
Thanks
Robert


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

You could fill the rear tires with liquid and get some more weight instead of dropping money on wheel weights. One of our tractors is close in size...a little bigger which is a 5603 and we run a 8/14 team storm blade on the front and it handles it no problem. We run it on our loader arms so you have to be VERY careful. Got the rear tires filled and 600 pounds of rear loader weights just put on the 3pt bar. A 10ft protech would be fine on it. Just be careful with the loader arms


----------

